# Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)



## xPsyGamerx (12. August 2013)

*Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

Abend  

Ich hab ein anliegen und hoffe im richtigen Bereich gelandet zu sein 
Und zwar möchte ich, da ich in diversen Autoforen, ein Video für jemanden schneiden. Nun - jetzt hat er 2 Stunden Material á 10GB. 
Ich bin jetzt mal Person A und "Er" Person B. 

Nun wie kann Person B, Person A die Daten schicken wenn beide sich nicht persönlich treffen können um die Daten so austauschen zu können? 

Jetzt haben wir uns Überlegt: Skype dauert zu lange, auf DVDs brennen und per Post verschicken geht auch nicht .. nun habt Ihr vielleicht eine Lösung für uns? Hab mir überlegt das er sich nen Dropbox-Account zulegt und die Dateien Freigibt und mir schickt aber leider dürfen Free-User glaub max. 2GB nutzen können 

Kann da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

Die Lösung dafür wäre ein OCH (One-Click-Filehoster) + ein Archiv das gesplittet ist.

Beispiel: Du Packst deine Datei in ein .RAR - Archiv mit 1GB-Splittung.
Dann hast du am Ende
Datei.Rar
Datei.r01
Datei.r02
.
.
.
Datei.r10

Diese kannst du einzeln bei einem OCH als Free User hochladen und deinem Kollegen die Links schicken so dass er sie herunterladen kann.
Ohne dass einer von euch einen Account hat könnte das aber lange dauern da die meisten OCHs Wartezeiten und maximalen Tagestraffic für Free-User haben.


Dropbox würde natürlich auch gehen mit den Spülit-Dateien. Immer zwei rein, der andere lädt sie, dann diese raus und die nächsten zwei rein usw.


----------



## danomat (12. August 2013)

Zufällig tkom kunde? Da hat man 25gb mediencenter gratis


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*



xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Ich hab ein anliegen und hoffe im richtigen Bereich gelandet zu sein
> Und zwar möchte ich, da ich in diversen Autoforen, ein Video für jemanden schneiden. Nun - jetzt hat er 2 Stunden Material á 10GB.
> ...


 
Falls ihr das in Zukunft öfter benötigt, könnte einer von euch einfach einen FTP-Server auf dem PC einrichten.

Anleitung findest du hier.

Heim-FTP-Server mit FileZilla Server


Vorteil? Eure Videos schlummer nicht irgendwo im Netz herum und können auch wieder gelöscht werden bei Bedarf.
Die Verwaltung und Handhabung ist sehr bequem.

Gruss


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

FTP dauert genauso lange wie Sykpe und OCH oder Dropbox dauert noch länger. 

Der Upload deiner Internetleitung wird nicht mehr durch ein anderes Übertragungsverfahren. Hilft nur dickere Leitung bestellen, wenns schneller gehen soll.


----------



## xPsyGamerx (14. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

Naja das Problem ist ja eigentlich das er ne 3k Leitung hat ... nun ja das dauert erwas ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

Billige USB Sticks für "einmal Gebrauch" gibts für unter 10€ und dann einfach per Brief. Kostet ein paar € aber ist warscheinlich noch schneller als der Upload von ner 3k DSL Leitung.


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

Torrent?

Brieftaube?


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

Ich würde auch einfach einen FTP Server aufmachen, *aber* bei einer 3K Leitung geht alleine das Runterladen von 10GB schon den halben Tag, der Upload dauert mehrere Tage.

Deshalb nehmt einfach einen 16gb Stick, packt da die Daten drauf und dann per Post schicken. Geht natürlich auch mit einer SD Karte. Dann passt das auch problemlos in einen Brief.


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2013)

*AW: Daten über das Internet zwischen zwei PCs tauschen (Videomaterial)*

Ich würde es mit der Post verschicken 
USB Stick mit 16GB kostet nicht mal 10€ und den kann man wieder verwenden, 
wenn man denn nicht schon einen da hat. Upload von 10GB bei 'ner 3k Leitung
dauert lt. wieistmeineip.de über 62h (!). Bei der Post dauert es einen Tag, also
nicht mal die Hälfte der Zeit 

Wenn ihr ne dickere Leitung hättet, würde ich natürlich auf einen Online Speicher
setzen. Ich hab z.B. immer noch eine ungenutzte 100GB HiDrive Platte von Strato
auf der Kante, die ich zur Cebit Aktion für -3€ bekommen habe, sprich Geld und 
die Platte für umme


----------

